# Game in a bottle



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 4, 2004)

Here is a neat unusual bottle I got at a yard sale yesterday! It is a old apothecary that has been fitted with a whittled, keyed non removable stopper..... Old saftey pins form hooks and hanger for a eccentric shaped, whittled string braced yoke... The shape of the bottle and yoke do not lend themselves to easy reassembly but it can be done! You gotta love the  forefathers for their ingenuity and the use of this plain old bottle... Have a great day! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 4, 2004)

close up of parts..


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 4, 2004)

More pix of parts...


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 4, 2004)

And completed![]


----------



## deepwoods (Sep 8, 2004)

Taz - What a cool find!  Nothing like an old New England yard sale eh?  Always check em out - ya never know what crazy old thing you'll find - especially those little "folk"            treasures people concocted on those long winter days and nights - and theyre always     unique. Good lookin out.


----------

